# Harvest time



## ray jay (Mar 14, 2010)

Its that time again. Last pics.


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweet jeebus Ray! Hehe let's party! Congrats!


----------



## v35b (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice crop Ray.....Enjoy!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

f yeah..........dry pics please....and smoke report. what strain.....looks like a blueberry cross.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 14, 2010)

Ditto, all of the above. Don't you tease us, now. lol
Very nice.


----------



## ray jay (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys, There are a few blueberry in there.There are also some moby Richard, Papaya, and pineapple express. Mabey a bubblelicious or two.I hate it when I get them mixed up. Be a week or so before smoke report.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

looks great ray - looks like its gonna be quite a haul too.. enjoy


----------

